# Extracting File Failed. It is most likely caused by low memory.....



## tiger_hall (Apr 5, 2006)

"Extracting file failed. It is most likely caused by low memory (low disk space for swapping file) or corrupted Cabinet file." 

I get this message when trying to install MSN messenger live. Preparation for the install begins then I get this error. I have recently reformatted my computer and installed Windows XP Professional. What does this mean and why am I getting this error?? 

DXDIAG report:
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclient.010817-1148)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 286MB used, 2174MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Download a new copy of the program to install as the one you have may be corrupted.


----------



## steady10101 (Apr 12, 2007)

i get the same thing come up every time i try to install something. ive tryed downloadin a fresh copy but still no luck. and i have enough free disk space and i cant think of what it could be.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

steady10101 said:


> i get the same thing come up every time i try to install something. ive tryed downloadin a fresh copy but still no luck. and i have enough free disk space and i cant think of what it could be.


Welcome to TSG.

It is good that you searched for a solution to your problem but it is likely not the same as the OP(opening Poster). In future I would suggest starting a new thread.

How big is your PageFile and is it a set limit or is windows allowed to manage it?


----------

